# Camera Mount for SIL's Bike



## Monk (May 26, 2014)

After finishing the install on my DRO and powerfeed, I started my first real project on the new/old Bridgeport. My Son-In-Law needed a camera mount for his GoPro digital movie camera to use on his bicycle. He wanted to mount it under the seat looking back toward the folks he was riding with in the Pelatonia 75 miler. I made the bracket & clamp out of 3/8s aluminum scrap. I cut some extra grooves etc to keep it as light as possible. I'm a little worried that the actual attachment to the camera is plastic (the black thing bolted to the back), and may make him one out of aluminum as well.


----------



## churchjw (May 27, 2014)

Nice job.  That would be a great way to mount a bag as well or tail light.

Jeff


----------



## zmotorsports (May 27, 2014)

Very nice job Monk.  Looks great.

Mike.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 27, 2014)

that looks really cool, but where is his seatpost going to attach to the saddle rails?

BTW, I love those rear facing cameras, especially on downhill bikes


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 27, 2014)

butt shots?


----------



## Monk (May 27, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Nice job.  That would be a great way to mount a bag as well or tail light.
> 
> Jeff





mattthemuppet said:


> that looks really cool, but where is his seatpost going to attach to the saddle rails?
> 
> BTW, I love those rear facing cameras, especially on downhill bikes





zmotorsports said:


> Very nice job Monk.  Looks great.
> 
> Mike.



Thanks for the kind words, guys. 

Matt: I wondered the same thing, but the rails have about another 2-3 inches in front of the brackets that straddle the seat mounting post. It looks like it will cost a little in seat adjustment, but my son-in-law doesn't think it will be a problem given where he normally attaches it. I've seen a couple other camera mounts that were positioned in the same place, so I guess it's OK.

- - - Updated - - -



TOOLMASTER said:


> butt shots?



I guess that depends on which direction you attach the camera.... and the rider's anatomy. )


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2014)

oh, that's good - as long as he can get the saddle where he wants it it's a null issue.


----------

